# Jackpot



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yesterday I went to tend the 7 mos old pullets.One was sitting on a slew of eggs,there were so many I didn't think she could keep them all warm.I saw a little head sticking out so I went to look under her.There were 10 chicks under her.




























I was blown away.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations...grandma!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Yesterday I went to tend the 7 mos old pullets.One was sitting on a slew of eggs,there were so many I didn't think she could keep them all warm.I saw a little head sticking out so I went to look under her.There were 10 chicks under her.
> View attachment 29494
> View attachment 29495
> View attachment 29494
> ...


Is that the surprise you said on Iran Pics?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

They’re so cute!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg how adorable!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

DuckRunner said:


> Is that the surprise you said on Iran Pics?


Yeah,I still can't believe it.There's so many and I've been enjoying watching the two mamas care for them.On top of a dozen chicks I received a call from a friend last night who has a friend who bought six ducklings who can't keep them so guess where they're going......


----------

